# HRBT Flounder - Sep 17, 2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

When I arrived at the launch site for CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) early in the morning, the entrance to the beach was blocked. It looked OK to launch that time against the easterly wind, but I felt the wind will pick up later. There must be a good reason why the beach access was blocked, I thought. 
Because I didn't bring light tackles for puppy drum and speck, The only backup place was HRBT (Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel, VA) for flounder. Next time I will pack light tackles so I could go to Rudee or Lynnhaven in case of the strong wind.

Discouraged, but fished hard for 4 hours for flounder and 1 hour for any species that eat shrimp. I caught 5 flounders @17", 16.5", 14", 12", and 11". Yes, the easterly wind picked up. I could feel the strong wind when I came to the launch site. I was glad that I didn't try CBBT.

I also tested a cheap camera, "Sport Camera" ($50 new at Amazon). The camera looks and shaped like GoPro. I have tested this camera underwater during the last trip. The quality of video was as good as that of GoPro for fishing/underwater video. The following video includes video footage from this cheap camera.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch! The cheap sports camera did pretty good!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Good way to save the day!


----------

